# Taurus 24/7 PRO LS 5 inch barrel Kydex Holster



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm in search of an IWB Kydex holster for my full size 24/7. Any recommendations?


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

Try a different forum with supportive members?


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

Home

Home


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

THE HOLSTER STORE |


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

ARMSLIST - For Sale/Trade: custom kydex holsters

There's a couple.


----------

